# My trainer is not Listening



## AubreyandHorses (1 mo ago)

So I have been riding for just over a year now. I am not the best I rider but i'm pretty decent. Earlier this year I was in a two person lesson, we were jumping 1.5ft to 2ft courses cantering in and out, but recently a new person joined my lesson, she is never posting on the right diagonal and clearly is not at the same level as the rest of us. After she joined we have been jumping 1 or 2 cavaletti's trot in canter out. I have been finding the lessons to easy. I have contacted my trainer to tell her this but all she said was to work on my half seat. I have been put on more advanced horses but I am still not challenging myself. What do I do.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Find another trainer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Find another trainer.


Gets my vote


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you're not happy go elsewhere. Keep jn mind though you've moved up faster than most and you've said yourself you aren't the
best rider so don't be surprised if you find yourself back at a level where you don't think you belong. I'd also say if she's telling you to work on your half seat you've got work to do as well and that work doesn't start on jumps. It starts on the flat. Not sure what you mean by more advanced horses. 



AubreyandHorses said:


> So I have been riding for just over a year now. I am not the best I rider but i'm pretty decent. Earlier this year I was in a two person lesson, we were jumping 1.5ft to 2ft courses cantering in and out, but recently a new person joined my lesson, she is never posting on the right diagonal and clearly is not at the same level as the rest of us. After she joined we have been jumping 1 or 2 cavaletti's trot in canter out. I have been finding the lessons to easy. I have contacted my trainer to tell her this but all she said was to work on my half seat. I have been put on more advanced horses but I am still not challenging myself. What do I do.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

A return to focus on the basics isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially if you've moved rather quickly through them. There's also a big difference between riding a schoolmaster that will get you over anything you point him at, regardless of good setup or bad, and riding a greener horse that needs a perfect approach... When I hear "more advanced horse", that suggests a greener/spookier/more athletic animal that needs a more advanced rider, so it's natural to take a few steps back in difficulty as you figure each other out.

Secondly, any trainer will have limitations on how they can compose their groups. What students can make a given time slot, the horses available, etc. A bigger riding program will have more options, but by their very nature groups will have horses and riders with different strengths and weaknesses. If you want lessons 100% tailored to you and you only, private is the way to go.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m that person who got added to a (more advanced) group class but I don’t slow everyone else down, if there’s something I can’t do, the trainer gives me a modified exercise.


----------

